# Canon MG5350 = obsolescence programée ?



## pepeye66 (6 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à toutes et tous,
Je suis en colère après Canon car mon imprimante MG 5350 super bien entretenue et fonctionnant assez peu vient de m'afficher l'erreur "B200".
Cette erreur renvoie d'office vers le SAV Canon qui contacté via leur site donne quelques jours après une réponse inappropriée basée sur une autre erreur que celle constatée (très pros le SAV Canon ) mais avec une anotation complémentaire précisant que si leur manip proposée ne fonctionne pas... Eh bien il faut contacter un revendeur de la marque !
J'ai fait remarquer au SAV par mail que leur réponse était "à coté de la plaque" et qu'en fait j'avais bien compris ce que cette erreur impliquait les remerciant au passage de leur piètre (ou désinvolte) compétence et du piège dans lequel le logiciel m'avait coincé: Ils n'ont même pas daigné me répondre !
En fait cette erreur "B200" veut simplement dire: *CHANGER LA TÊTE D'IMPRESSION* !
Et voilà, nous y sommes: d'où mon titre de post !
Aucune alerte, aucun dysfonctionnement, aucun signe avant coureur, aucune mauvaise impression suspecte...Rien, nada, que dalle !! *L'erreur tombe d'un coup comme une bombe à retardement arrivée au terme de sa programmation* !
Et bien sur impossible de reprendre la main (même le scanner est bloqué )
*Si je veux continuer à utiliser cette imprimante il me faut passer au péage* ! 
Vous allez me dire que ma colère m'égare et que cette panne est certainement justifiée...Eh bien vous allez avoir du mal à me convaincre car quelques minutes avant cette erreur l'imprimante s'était acquittée d'une impression de 3 feuilles couleur sans aucun problème et avec un résultat exemplaire (qualité que je reconnais à cette imprimante dont j'étais entièrement satisfait). J'aurais aimé et apprécié que le SAV Canon me réponde et m'explique le bien fondé de cette panne mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils s'en sont bien gardés et que leur réponse "à coté la plaque" les a dédouanés de cette explication écrite !
Cette tête d'impression coute (au moins cher) 85  et l'imprimante m'a couté 103  Vous pensez bien que je ne vais pas engager la dépense.
Mais, par contre, ce que je vais faire c'est ceci: *Je vais changer de "crèmerie"* car (et je ne suis pas assez naïf pour penser que "l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs") j'applique toujours cette méthode qui consiste à aller voir ailleurs quand je suis déçu par un produit ou un comportement...
Voilà, ça m'a fait du bien de vous expliquer ma mésaventure et, pour le coup, je suis assez impressionné (humour) par la HP Officejet Pro 8600 plus et son impressionnant coût à la page.
Bonne soirée,
pepeye


----------



## Oizo (7 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut la HP Officejet Pro 8600, mais niveau obsolescence programmée je me pose des questions sur HP aussi.

Au boulot nous avions acheté plusieurs imprimantes laser HP LaserJet. Très bonnes imprimantes, pas de bourrage, impressions de qualité. Peu de temps après la fin de la garantie, les imprimantes ont rendu l'âme l'une après l'autre, à quelques semaines d'intervalle. Problème de bourrage ? Qualité d'impression ? Non rien de tout ça, le programme interne de l'imprimante plantait et figeait totalement l'appareil. Au début on allume, on éteint et ça repart, puis ça le fait de plus en plus régulièrement jusqu'à rendre l'imprimante inutilisable.

Le fait que le même problème soit apparu sur toutes les imprimantes achetées me fait bien penser à de l'obsolescence programmée. Certaines avaient très peu servi par rapport à d'autres. À moins que ce soit un défaut de fabrication sur cette série en particulier, mais bon il y a de quoi se poser la question...


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2014)

Oizo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que vaut la HP Officejet Pro 8600, mais niveau obsolescence programmée je me pose des questions sur HP aussi.


J'ai une HP Officejet Pro 8500 et quand une cartouche a dépassé la date d'utilisation, plus rien ne fonctionne : plus d'imprimante, ni de photocopieuse (même si tu photocopies N&B et que c'est une cartouche couleur qui est HS), ni même de scanner 

Une fois j'ai réussi à "forcer" l'utilisation de l'engin, qui m'a alors indiqué que si des dysfonctionnements se produisaient alors la garantie ne fonctionnerait pas :mouais:

Bref, pas sûr que HP soit si bien que cela


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai une HP Officejet Pro 8500 et quand une cartouche a dépassé la date d'utilisation, plus rien ne fonctionne : plus d'imprimante, ni de photocopieuse (même si tu photocopies N&B et que c'est une cartouche couleur qui est HS), ni même de scanner
> 
> Une fois j'ai réussi à "forcer" l'utilisation de l'engin, qui m'a alors indiqué que si des dysfonctionnements se produisaient alors la garantie ne fonctionnerait pas :mouais:
> 
> Bref, pas sûr que HP soit si bien que cela



Il me semble avoir lu que pour une impression en N&B ces HP utilisent les couleurs....?
Ceci étant dit, cette gène n'en est une que si l'on n'a pas de cartouches couleur sous la main et, au pire, c'est une contrainte mais pas un surcoût.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2014)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu que pour une impression en N&B ces HP utilisent les couleurs....?


Je ne pense pas, car j'ai une cartouche noire dans l'imprimante et le noir me semble vraiment noir




pepeye66 a dit:


> Ceci étant dit, cette gène n'en est une que si l'on n'a pas de cartouches couleur sous la main et, au pire, c'est une contrainte mais pas un surcoût.


Moi, c'est le principe qui me dérange Surtout que le blocage est total, même le scanner est bloqué 

Mais bon, il y avait un article sur Lesnumeriques il y a quelques mois sur le sujet


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas, car j'ai une cartouche noire dans l'imprimante et le noir me semble vraiment noir



Lire le 6eme titre de cette communication HP:
http://www.hp.com/pageyield/fr-150/articles/howInkIsUsed.html?cCode=fr


----------

